

Cloudinary adds video to its roster of services - nadavs
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/05/05/cloudinary-adds-video-to-its-roster-of-services/

======
nadavs
Cloudinary's new video management solution covered by The Next Web:
"Cloudinary’s video service provides a technical solution for all aspects of
handling videos online, allowing developers to focus on their product rather
than having to use resources to build and support in-house video operations."

